# I will get a slay within 4 weeks



## Deleted member 4044 (May 7, 2020)

I posted a thread last night saying 'go out and slay'

I will prove it 

I will get a slay in 4 weeks starting today (Friday 8 May)

Last couple of times I have decided to get a slay from online dating, I have done it within a couple of weeks at most


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (May 7, 2020)

prove with photo of your dick inside of pussy with timestamp or cope.


----------



## BadaBing (May 7, 2020)

k post pics of the slay or larp then


----------



## Mediocre Normalfag (May 7, 2020)

Good Luck.  

I have plans with a girl tomorrow evening. 
And I'm fairly confident that I'll finally lose my virginity this time.


----------



## Turanid_Bull (May 7, 2020)

give us sum lifefuel son


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (May 7, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> prove with photo of your dick inside of pussy with timestamp or cope.





BadaBing said:


> k post pics of the slay or larp then



I won't lie about it 
If I dont do it it will be mainly down to lack of motivation


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 7, 2020)

Holymanro said:


> I won't lie about it
> If I dont do it it will be mainly down to lack of motivation


Jfl you wont slay, landwhales don’t count btw


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4044 (May 7, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Jfl you wont slay, landwhales don’t count btw


I would never fuck a very overweight woman


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 7, 2020)

Holymanro said:


> I would never fuck a very overweight woman
> 
> Update: These women have liked me today
> Atleast I think 'Kylie' is a woman
> ...


Meth addicts doesnt count jfl right one has gay alien potential tho but still meth addicted


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (May 7, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Meth addicts doesnt count jfl right one has gay alien potential tho but still meth addicted


imagine your standards being that low lmfao
rather be virgin lifetime than fuck anything below 6/10


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (May 7, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Meth addicts doesnt count jfl right one has gay alien potential tho but still meth addicted



Man I deleted all of them except kylie 

She might be a transsexual but she is the hottest 

I feel like vomiting


----------



## Mr_Norwood (May 7, 2020)

Slays me


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 7, 2020)

Holymanro said:


> Man I deleted all of them except kylie
> 
> She might be a transsexual but she is the hottest
> 
> I feel like vomiting


Everything under 5 doesnt fucking count dude. I could fuck dozens under 5 psl sluts but I am going for the 6-8s


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (May 7, 2020)

brutal slaypill


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 7, 2020)

SlavCelibate said:


> brutal slaypill


*SWALLOW THE SLAYPILL NIBBA*


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (May 8, 2020)

Update: afternoon 1 I've talked to some women got some convos going 

One didnt want to meetup because of quarantine 

Chatting up women takes energy out of you - even online.

You need to have the primal reserves of energy ready. Ie no watching porn 

Good to get back in the game after 10 months volcel.

Will continue this evening
Tinder match after swiping for 20 mins


----------



## Chico Chicowski (May 8, 2020)

I accept the challenge but due to corona virus + own strategy I give myself time to 15th of July 2020
whats gonna happen im gonna write down here and inform my thoughts


----------



## Lars (May 8, 2020)

3 weeks later in the news: incel went on raping Spree


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (May 8, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> 3 weeks later in the news: incel went on raping Spree



Shut up acne boy


----------



## Deleted member 5521 (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4044 (May 8, 2020)

Evening 1 Update:
Talking to this hotty for an hour who liked me on tinder




I have the shittest fucking logistics

Living in my beach house an hour outside my big city
When I had my own apartment in the city it was easy

Shit will be tough to meet them in a place to bang

Late Evening 1 update:
Have scheduled a date tomorrow with a cute Asian girl after talking to her on tinder for a couple hrs

She gave me her damn house address


----------



## Lars (May 8, 2020)

Holymanro said:


> Shut up acne boy


atleast acne is my only failo


----------



## Seth Walsh (May 8, 2020)

austrianvirgin said:


> View attachment 395750


beat me to it hahah


----------



## Tylermax (May 8, 2020)

_*Do I ring the doorbell????*_


----------



## Seth Walsh (May 8, 2020)

I'm laughing at every single post in this thread. Idk why I find it so funny lmao


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 8, 2020)

Holymanro said:


> I posted a thread last night saying 'go out and slay'
> 
> I will prove it
> 
> ...


Good, Great.
Life is lived out there (physical world), not here (online/computer world).

It's always good to know for a dude, that he can get with effort sex within like a month, or a couple of months or whatever.
Guys that get ruined/screwed by women, are often dudes that believe/know/think they can't get a new woman/gf if the current one leaves.

It gives confidence, a sense of worth, to know can slay with effort within ... months/weeks/days. And it takes the pressure off a man.


----------



## needsolution (May 8, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> I'm laughing at every single post in this thread. Idk why I find it so funny lmao


You mirin gook mogging machine?


----------



## Seth Walsh (May 8, 2020)




----------



## eduardkoopman (May 8, 2020)

Holymanro said:


> Update: afternoon 1 I've talked to some women got some convos going
> 
> One didnt want to meetup because of quarantine
> 
> ...


Women that let quarantine screw up their dating/romantic life. Instant turn off, high inhub pussy woman.

Dating is tiresome, I recall. It was pre-tinder times when I did that. I had to get mf out, and try to talk with randoms. Prett tiresome, and brutal due to plenty face-to-face rejections which sucks also.



Holymanro said:


> Evening 1 Update:
> Talking to this hotty for an hour who liked me on tinder
> View attachment 396190
> 
> ...


Cool, someone whom doesn't let Corona(a disease that only effects alot the fatties, oldies, and weak-health-people); screw up having an active dating life. And maybe meeting a great love.


----------



## Seth Walsh (May 8, 2020)

XD


----------



## robtical (May 8, 2020)

Holymanro said:


> Evening 1 Update:
> Talking to this hotty for an hour who liked me on tinder
> View attachment 396190
> 
> ...


Serious relationship and 27yo. HAHA


----------



## Deleted member 5701 (May 8, 2020)

Fuck the haters man, good for you


----------



## Nisse (May 8, 2020)

I dont think its happening buddy boyo


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (May 8, 2020)

robtical said:


> Serious relationship and 27yo. HAHA



They all say that 
Women will take anything they can get


Nisse said:


> View attachment 396217
> 
> I dont think its happening buddy boyo



It's not me buddy boyo


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 8, 2020)

Jfl if you manage to fuck some of them


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (May 8, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Jfl if you manage to fuck some of them


Dinner date tomorrow at a place right outside the girl's house


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 8, 2020)

Holymanro said:


> They all say that
> Women will take anything they can get


This.
Almost No women (especially when younger) will advertise on Tinder or anywhere: "looking for hookups". When she is actually for that reason on Tinder.


----------



## Nisse (May 8, 2020)

Holymanro said:


> They all say that
> Women will take anything they can get
> 
> 
> It's not me buddy boyo


Are you sure buddy boyo?


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 8, 2020)

Holymanro said:


> Dinner date tomorrow at a place right outside the girl's house


Restaurants are open in your country?? Lucky, man.


----------



## Truemaxxer (May 8, 2020)

how tall and how do you look like op?


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (May 8, 2020)

Truemaxxer said:


> how tall and how do you look like op?



5'9, 4PSL, Dark Medetereanean

Low tier normie.

Aaaand the likes keep coming


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (May 8, 2020)

its over


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (May 8, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> its over


Heavily doctored pic


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (May 8, 2020)

Holymanro said:


> Heavily doctored pic


i believe you tbh


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 8, 2020)

Holymanro said:


> 5'9, 4PSL, Dark Medetereanean
> 
> Low tier normie.
> 
> ...


Where the fuck do you live?


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (May 8, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Where the fuck do you live?


Aus


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 8, 2020)

Holymanro said:


> Aus


Austria?


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (May 8, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Austria?


No Australia


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 8, 2020)

Holymanro said:


> No Australia


Is that you in your avi?


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (May 8, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Is that you in your avi?


No


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (May 8, 2020)

Mirin OP tbh


----------



## italian2001 (May 8, 2020)

Holymanro said:


> Evening 1 Update:
> Talking to this hotty for an hour who liked me on tinder
> View attachment 396190
> 
> ...



Ok.
Where would you want to go my princess?

Ok.
What time do you want to meet?

Ok.
What do you want to have for dinner?

Ok.
Will you fuck me in the ass or in the mouth?

Just be a journalist cuck theory


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (May 9, 2020)

Had date 

Chick is looking for marriage
Asked me literally 50 questions about marriage 

She needs to marry someone to keep her Visa and stay in Australia 

Had a 4 and a half hour date mainly in the back of my car. Ate take away dinner and talked for most of it, some light kissing and touching through clothes.

Fuck man, just makes me disillusioned for life. I am a 31 year old who has wasted a lot of years. No real stable career. I lied to her like I was fucken George Costanza about my career achievements.

Maybe I should just marry her so it gets me off my ass and working hard.

Dating market is so fucked today. Women just want value, but most young men are just not inspired to work because the prospect of marriage is not enjoyable in this culture.

Everyone would love to be Chad- to fuck a lot with no commitment 

But essentially 5/10 and below men need to betabux- an uninspiring prospect. 

I just feel deflated after that date..not cos I didnt get laid, but because I am (apart from part time work for my family) a 31 year old NEET bum who has run away from repsondibility and adulthood for years.

My advice to young normies is pursue a career. Dont let all this shit stop you from working hard.


----------



## Over (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4044 (May 9, 2020)

I am the biggest loser I know.
A 31 year old NEET bum who had drifted so far out of the job market that I have nothing to offer a woman.

Sitting on a fucking forum with 18 year olds making multiple threads a day.

Best thing for me to do is work my ass off in the next 4-5 years and betabux some foreign girl who needs a Visa.

Dont know whether I wanna see this girl again. She wants marriage. Maybe I should just marry her and give her a Visa


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (May 9, 2020)

Bump this @Over 

Fuck the above emotional freakout 
Onward and upwards 

Today taught me that I want a long term relationship with a foreign/migrant girl 

But I am not a good match for this chick. Dont want to get married

Good progress after 2 days- going on a 4+ hour Tinder date 

Taught me a lot 

Got a few more likes on Tinder- including an Asian chick who wants a LTR

Gonna hit her up tomorrow 
onward and upward


----------



## Incoming (May 9, 2020)

Jfl if you marry the first whore you meet on tinder.
How old is she btw


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (May 9, 2020)

Incoming said:


> Jfl if you marry the first whore you meet on tinder.
> How old is she btw


Haha i won't bro

I had a beta freakout after the date 

She is 27
Cute girl would love to fuck her but wrong match for me. If she wanted long term relationship I'd be fine 

Was a good experience.


----------



## Over (May 9, 2020)

Holymanro said:


> Bump this @Over
> 
> Fuck the above emotional freakout
> Onward and upwards
> ...


Psl / height?


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (May 9, 2020)

Over said:


> Psl / height?



Who me or her?


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 9, 2020)

Did you get a slay?


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (May 9, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Did you get a slay?



No bra she needs a marriage within the next year to keep her Visa or she will be deported 

She auditioned me for marriage for 4 hours. Kissed in the backseat or my car and groped her a bit that was all.

She said next date I can come up to her apartment but I'm not going to do that because i don't want to waste her time (don't want to marry)


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 9, 2020)

Holymanro said:


> Haha i won't bro
> 
> I had a beta freakout after the date
> 
> ...


About BetaBuxxing.

My opinion.
Marriage in the West.And BetaBuxxing. Makes no sense with a looskmatched woman.* Asif the whole feminism movement didn't happen.*

Therefore on my stance/opinion. Only BetaBuxxing for women, outside of own looks league. (works both ways around imo, I have seen some (3 to be precise) women betabuxx for a dude, and the dudes are all way hotter looking then the woman). These women earn between 2 - 4 tims as much as the dude.

Also. Australia is notoriously known, for having brutal divorce laws in favour of the woman and at expense of the man.

Women in the West imo, need to come to gripps. No more BetaBuxxing for looksmatched women.
At least that is my opinion. In reality they can maybe open a fansonly fage, and earn alo of money for basicallynearly nothing.
The West is fucked, for the normie man.


Holymanro said:


> No bra she needs a marriage within the next year to keep her Visa or she will be deported
> 
> She auditioned me for marriage for 4 hours. Kissed in the backseat or my car and groped her a bit that was all.
> 
> She said next date I can come up to her apartment but I'm not going to do that because i don't want to waste her time (don't want to marry)


Very respectable. A real scumbag, the type of dudes that get alot of lays. Would lie that they would give that to her, and then disappear.


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (May 11, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> Very respectable. A real scumbag, the type of dudes that get alot of lays. Would lie that they would give that to her, and then disappear.



Thanks man.

She hit me up again today. Messaged me flirting with me.

I told her that while I would like a long term relationship with her, marriage is out of the question for me for the next two years at least. As she needs to marry this year, I told her it's best that she tries to meet men a bit more settled than me.

She said she appreciates my honesty and that it saved us both a lot of time.

I feel good about myself. On the date she said next time I could "come up to her apartment". A bad guy would have waited another date, fucked her and then laid it on her.

Not worth doing that though. Even if many in this society dont have morals, I do.


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 11, 2020)

Holymanro said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> She hit me up again today. Messaged me flirting with me.
> 
> ...


Good. 
Don't forget to ask her at some point, if she has any friends whom are looking to meet guys . And she like you to introduce to.


----------



## Deleted member 3853 (May 11, 2020)

Memorize a suicide hotline number so we won’t lose another member in a month


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (May 11, 2020)

FragileSwitch said:


> Memorize a suicide hotline number so we won’t lose another member in a month



Fuck yourself you fragile cocksucker.

I got a date 2 days after creating a tinder account 

If I was a dishonest prick I could have fucked the chick this week


----------



## RAITEIII (May 11, 2020)

I could be kinda impressed if it's 1 day but 4 weeks wtf 


Holymanro said:


> I posted a thread last night saying 'go out and slay'
> 
> I will prove it
> 
> ...


----------



## Stingray (May 11, 2020)

Holymanro said:


> She said next date I can come up to her apartment but I'm not going to do that because i don't want to waste her time (don't want to marry)


Lmao. Fuck her and then toss her to the side of the road


----------



## Blackout.xl (May 11, 2020)

BUMO


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (May 11, 2020)

Stingray said:


> Lmao. Fuck her and then toss her to the side of the road



Na bro 
She is actually a nice girl 
Far more traditional minded and feminine than most in the west 

There was a reason why the date lasted 4.5 hours with not much action - she was good company. Humble nice girl

If she just wanted a serious relationship I would've been cool with it


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (May 11, 2020)

Holymanro said:


> I posted a thread last night saying 'go out and slay'
> 
> I will prove it
> 
> ...


Good.

@Nosecel - “*FACE FACE FACE DONT EVEN TRY IF YOU ARENT 6.25 PSL+ LISTEN TO ME LISTEN TO MEEEE”*


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (May 11, 2020)

dohbeep said:


> Good.
> 
> @Nosecel - “*FACE FACE FACE DONT EVEN TRY IF YOU ARENT 6.25 PSL+ LISTEN TO ME LISTEN TO MEEEE”*


have you seen westworld?


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (May 11, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> have you seen westworld?


No, why would you think that?


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (May 11, 2020)

dohbeep said:


> No, why would you think that?


what's your avi from?


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (May 11, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> what's your avi from?


Westworld


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (May 11, 2020)

dohbeep said:


> Westworld


lmao, i haven't tried watching the series but it sounds good


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (May 11, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> lmao, i haven't tried watching the series but it sounds good


Season 1 is a genuine 9/10 show season 2 is a 6.6 and season 3 is a 7.5. Get onto it right now even just for season 1


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (May 11, 2020)

dohbeep said:


> Season 1 is a genuine 9/10 show season 2 is a 6.6 and season 3 is a 7.5. Get onto it right now even just for season 1


awesome ty


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 11, 2020)

Holymanro said:


> Fuck yourself you fragile cocksucker.
> 
> I got a date 2 days after creating a tinder account
> 
> If I was a dishonest prick I could have fucked the chick this week


That's another sad reality.

*A blackpill.*
Being moral and honest = Less lays.
Being immoral and dishonest = More lays.

Any woman saying: being honest and moral, gets you laid, or will make you a "success" with the ladies. Is an idiot. It's something that hinders slaying.


----------



## diggbicc (May 11, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> That's another sad reality.
> 
> *A blackpill.*
> Being moral and honest = Less lays.
> ...


jfl at that cuck OP, she just wants a visa. She is just trying to trap a simp y pretending to have values, lol if you don't think she let Chad hit and dip for free


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 11, 2020)

diggbicc said:


> lol if you don't think she let Chad hit and dip for free


Who said, I think that?? Because I don't think that.
We all know OP is somewhere in the normie range (which most people are), of the scale. So Chad rues don't apply for him, obviously. To get laid as someone in the normie range; being immoral and dishonest helps for collecting lays. Aka, saying what she wants to hear (pretending to also want and willing to give what she looks for), and then afterwards not giving it what was promised.

But Op is moral and honest. So he doesn't do that.


diggbicc said:


> jfl at that cuck OP, she just wants a visa. She is just trying to trap a simp y pretending to have values,


Rules and values; are for normies. Not for Chad. Obviously. OP is not Chad. OP, is also NOT a cuck, he didn't let himself be cucked; because he rejected her exchange offer. Normies, have to barther for sex. That does not make anormie a cuck. That makes a normie, not a Chad, and thus need to do that to get some action.


----------



## diggbicc (May 11, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> OP, is also NOT a cuck







I have some news son
https://looksmax.org/threads/bout-to-get-nude-pics-from-this-thottie.139196/


> BigBiceps said:
> Scammed you? Please tell me you didn't send money lmao





> Holymanro said:
> *220 Aus for 10 pics and a vid*


https://looksmax.org/threads/its-over-for-larping-subhuman-holymanro-exposed.139207/


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 11, 2020)

diggbicc said:


> I have some news son
> https://looksmax.org/threads/bout-to-get-nude-pics-from-this-thottie.139196/
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/its-over-for-larping-subhuman-holymanro-exposed.139207/


Damn, that was cuck. I didn't know that.
Jesus Christ, these people that pay for nudes actually exist. Just watch free porn, or if want interaction with a woman go strip club or escortmaxxing. But this, I never understand.
I mean, it's not even validation, when you pay for nudes.


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (May 22, 2020)

Update: it's been 2 weeks since I made this thread, and since the date I have lost motivation 

I have a number of new likes on tinder- some decent white and Asian girls- but I have very little motivation to meet them


It's weird. One hot Asian just messaged me first and I cbf trying to set up a date with her.
Why is that? Is dating that unappealing today?


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (May 22, 2020)

Holymanro said:


> Why is that?


low libido


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (May 22, 2020)

Goblin said:


> low libido



Yeh it's pretty stupid 
She us way hotter than the girl I went on a date with, and u just have zero interest 

Shit is fucked 

Wonder if its cos I got a fleshlight sex simulator I been using


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 22, 2020)

Holymanro said:


> Yeh it's pretty stupid
> She us way hotter than the girl I went on a date with, and u just have zero interest
> 
> Shit is fucked
> ...


Did you get a slay?


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 22, 2020)

Holymanro said:


> Update: it's been 2 weeks since I made this thread, and since the date I have lost motivation
> 
> I have a number of new likes on tinder- some decent white and Asian girls- but I have very little motivation to meet them
> 
> ...


Can't miss you goal brohams.


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (May 22, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Did you get a slay?


Got a date after 2 days of making thread 

Woman wanted marriage so I didnt pursue it 

Then lost interest for nearly 2 weeks 

Some decent tinder matches now but I have no motivation


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 22, 2020)

Holymanro said:


> Got a date after 2 days of making thread
> 
> Woman wanted marriage so I didnt pursue it
> 
> ...


Jfl I tried and got slay in one day


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 22, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Jfl I tried and got slay in one day


That's Chad - like. It's pretty rare. For most dudes take plenty time to get a lay. Even a month is quick. Most normies I knew, where lucky if they got 1 ot 2 times sex per year WITH some effort.


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (May 22, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> That's Chad - like. It's pretty rare. For most dudes take plenty time to get a lay. Even a month is quick. Most normies I knew, where lucky if they got 1 ot 2 times sex per year WITH some effort.



It's all about effort tbh

A mid tier normie can get a lay every 3 weeks I think if he puts in consistent effort and isnt too picky 

But women are just not that alluring today. All their mystique has been washed away by their hyper hypergamous behaviour


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 22, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> That's Chad - like. It's pretty rare. For most dudes take plenty time to get a lay. Even a month is quick. Most normies I knew, where lucky if they got 1 ot 2 times sex per year WITH some effort.


Wtf really????


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (May 22, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Wtf really????


I got a tinder slay within a few hours in Bali 
Girl wasnt attractive though 

Sometimes u just get lucky 

If ur getting that consistently then its chad like


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 22, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Wtf really????


Yeah man. But I'm also talking from experience time back in 2005-2010; when I was young. With near non-existent online dating (only for older and losers). So normies had to husttle through their soical circles and some by chatting up randoms. Since most nromies where to shy to chat up randoms, they only met through soical cicrle. Which limits the amount of women they came in contact with.


Holymanro said:


> It's all about effort tbh
> 
> A mid tier normie can get a lay every 3 weeks I think if he puts in consistent effort and isnt too picky


Highly dependant on location. But could be true. A mid tier normie should be able to hit 1%-2% range of women he chatts up. I was normie to lowish normie tier, and I managed to hit 1% I guestimate. So "just meet 100 new women in 3 weeks theory"; aka 5 - 10 per day theory.
That said. I also know a alot of nromies from my home town 40.000 people. Maybe like 2500-3000 of womens are in the age of 18-30; and assuming about half is out of dating (due to marriage, kids, etc.). Then about 1250 - 1500 remains .So you'll burn out pretty quickly in such a place, hence no normies in my home town goes mass hitting up bitches irl or onlines. Which limits their slaying possibilty plenty; and makes them need to befriend dry-spells.


----------

